# Wow another great hit from Animal Planet



## Strange_Evil (Jun 8, 2011)

(-__-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7As4wzu-g


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

What is wrong with that?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 8, 2011)

Ohh nothing in particular, i just don't like the fact the mention only the bad side, but it cannot be helped. I just thought i'd share though being this is a tegu forum.


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree they could have mentioned the positives of a Tegu as a pet. The problem is if people are getting tegus as pets and releasing them into the wild, it is going to turn into a problem.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 8, 2011)

james.w said:


> I agree they could have mentioned the positives of a Tegu as a pet. The problem is if people are getting tegus as pets and releasing them into the wild, it is going to turn into a problem.



Ahh i see. So the video was to discourage people from buying tegu's right? This way to try and resolve the growing problem, i still to this day don't understand why people would want to do that. Like i know why but i really really despise people who do. Just saying...


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

I think it was more to inform people of the problem Florida has with invasive species. It wasn't intended to discourage people from buying tegus in my opinion.


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 8, 2011)

I was walking Link the other day, and someone actually thought that he must be vicious, because of what he saw on Animal Planet. I told him that they actually tame down pretty easily, and generally don't bite, unless cornered and feeling very threatened, and typically give warnings before they do. (who hasn't been tail whipped here during taming?) To prove it, I picked Link up, and kissed him on his big scaly lips  and got licked back for my trouble. The guy was a little shocked, but he couldn't argue with me at that point lol!


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

The video on Animal Planet was showing tegus in the wild. I have no experience with wild tegus, but would assume their temperament is a little different in the wild vs in captivity. The fact the the tegu bit the guys finger off somewhat proves my assumption, people need to realize what these animals are capable of to try and keep them out of the wrong hands and prevent them from being released to the wild by people who got in over their head. Not everyone is capable of keeping a giant lizard or snake as a pet, I would even bet there are members on this forum that have no business owning a tegu.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 8, 2011)

I was frustrated, poor tegu was hungry! I agree that not everyone should own a tegu and wild tegus can differ in temperament but at the same time it would be nice for AP to do some kind of show that shows reptiles in a more positive light.


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 8, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I was frustrated, poor tegu was hungry! I agree that not everyone should own a tegu and wild tegus can differ in temperament but at the same time it would be nice for AP to do some kind of show that shows reptiles in a more positive light.



Sad thing is, that they're in the pocket of HSUS thes days. :/ so I doubt that'll happen.


----------



## montana (Jun 8, 2011)

I don`t buy the part about the dog ...

That looks like what would happen if you were to try to catch one ....

Did you know that the robin is an invasive species ....??


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

I did not know the Robin was an invasive species. The problem with the Tegu/Burmese pyhton is they eat eggs of the native species and will end up reducing their numbers. I don't think the Robin can cause this sort of harm.


----------



## montana (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you think you could affect the native populations of birds and small rodents with Tegus if you had to ??

Say birds were a bad thing think you could wipe them out by letting tegus loose in the woods ...

I think someone is selling you a bill of goods ...


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not saying it will happen overnight, but if the Tegus were reproducing they could eventually diminish other species. S. Florida has the perfect weather for Tegus to thrive.

As far as wiping out birds if they were a bad thing, I'm sure there is some animal that could do the job if it was needed. Probably not Tegus as "the woods" is probably not the best environment for them.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 8, 2011)

just like any other creature, there are agressive and there are tame. wAAaAAaa! I lost the tip of my finger.... 

where I live in south FL. not long goes by where I dont see a gator or large iguana, i even see lizards that are similar to a water dragon but im not 100% sure on species. while working ive walked right up on gators sitting right along the lakes, they always just run back into the water and trust me Im pleased with that out come, lol. many of the snakes and reptiles where I live are said to be captive bread and then released once the owner can no longer care for them. the weather here is purely tropical, high heat and high humidity perfect weather for many reptiles.


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> many of the snakes and reptiles where I live are said to be captive bread and then released once the owner can no longer care for them.



this is the problem. This is one of the reasons reptiles are being targeted by lawmakers, and why they are trying to ban the keeping of them.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah Ive been into reptiles all my life, I dont know anything about snakes. but they say out west here in the Glades that captive bred snakes are able to even eat the wild gators.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am dissapointed that animal planet would have a video like that and not show a positive side to tegus. Think about it that type of video will frighten people which then leads to people wanting to severly limit what keepers can keep. Look at the ban wanted on pythons even up where I live where they could not survive. My neighbor approached me in my small town furious because my husband mentioned to him I had a ball python. His wife is worried to leave the house. I once had a great relationship with my neighbor now they won't even speak to me. They should have shown how that guy would have been even more disfigured if he had split up a fight between to dogs. He would have lost more than the top of his finger. These people who are releasing them into the wild like that are the root of the problem so irresponsible.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 8, 2011)

what we need are more educational tools, facilities and owners with more common sense, the problems with invasive species in florida is a ever growing problem and sadly the keepers who are doing the right thing are the ones who will pay for it, i think animal planet when representing and animal should portray the entire side both good and bad, showing a wild animal biting someone when confronted, then classifying it as dangerous isnt exactly fair, however people need to realize they do have the potential and capability to be quite dangerous, espeacially if they are wild and frightened


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 8, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I am dissapointed that animal planet would have a video like that and not show a positive side to tegus. Think about it that type of video will frighten people which then leads to people wanting to severly limit what keepers can keep. Look at the ban wanted on pythons even up where I live where they could not survive. My neighbor approached me in my small town furious because my husband mentioned to him I had a ball python. His wife is worried to leave the house. I once had a great relationship with my neighbor now they won't even speak to me. They should have shown how that guy would have been even more disfigured if he had split up a fight between to dogs. He would have lost more than the top of his finger. These people who are releasing them into the wild like that are the root of the problem so irresponsible.



Animal planet is in league with the HSUS, the people who have been trying to force the reptile ban. It's just another political tool now. The intent of this is likely to paint reptiles in a negative light, and try to make the public more amiable to the idea of banning reptiles and other exotics.


----------



## james.w (Jun 8, 2011)

reptastic said:


> what we need are more educational tools, facilities and owners with more common sense, the problems with invasive species in florida is a ever growing problem and sadly the keepers who are doing the right thing are the ones who will pay for it, i think animal planet when representing and animal should portray the entire side both good and bad, showing a wild animal biting someone when confronted, then classifying it as dangerous isnt exactly fair, however people need to realize they do have the potential and capability to be quite dangerous, espeacially if they are wild and frightened




Well said.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 8, 2011)

reptastic said:


> what we need are more educational tools, facilities and owners with more common sense, the problems with invasive species in florida is a ever growing problem and sadly the keepers who are doing the right thing are the ones who will pay for it, i think animal planet when representing and animal should portray the entire side both good and bad, showing a wild animal biting someone when confronted, then classifying it as dangerous isnt exactly fair, however people need to realize they do have the potential and capability to be quite dangerous, espeacially if they are wild and frightened



Really we'll said.

Also i started to scroll down the comments and this one really caught my attention and in a way upset me to see how much of a negative impact this video is having already.



> Ouch. Put a bounty on this demons. Soon we? will hear of a kid in trouble.



I know its to inform and all but if you ask me Animal planet really went down the drain, what happen to shinning a positive light on keeping reptiles and teaching others?


----------



## La-Price (Jun 8, 2011)

yea, im watching it now. only positive thing i heard about tegu's was that their smart. but they said it negatively, so not too positive i guess.

i just hope the gu's that dumb people have obviously released in florida arent varnyard stock . that could be bad later on


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately many people get their education on things like this from the TV.


----------



## La-Price (Jun 9, 2011)

i do sometimes, but its from planet earth and such where they watch animals in their native habitat. and mutual of ohmaha isnt bad depending


----------



## Brandon7777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually watched this whole episode when it was on, just because I saw the promo for it having Tegu's on it. They did portray tegu's in a negative way, not just that they are invasive, but they are highly dangerous. Which, that is true if you provoke them. It always amazes me how afraid people are of reptiles in general, and it's just like someone else said on here, it's lack of education. When I was younger, I used to be scared to death of snakes (not lizards) only because almost every male member in my family were scared of them, therefore, so was I. As I got older and watched more educational shows on snakes, I became less fearful (still a bit scared of venomous snakes, which is probably a good thing, luckily we only have 2 venomous species where I live, one of which is rarely seen). So, I overcame my fear one day and caught a Rat snake, and have been catching them and rereleasing them for my neighbors. I try to teach people the best I can about reptiles (with the knowledge that I have) so that they aren't afraid of them. I mean seriously, people are always scared of a snake bite, and with Rat snakes (most common snake found here) barely can even break the skin, and when they do, you don't even feel it. I also love teaching people about my Tegu's. People's first question is usually "Do they bite?" or "Aren't you afraid they are going to eat you?" So, that tells you right there that people lack a great deal of knowledge about reptiles, or animals in general. I also have a Quaker Parrot and when people see pictures or meet my animals, they always say "awww I want to hold the parrot" and then usually "those lizards are scary!". My response to them is "The parrot will bite you, the lizards will not" 

So, as someone posted earlier, I agree we need to continue to teach as many people as we can about our pets, and show them that there are certain animals we need to fear and others we do not. 

And don't get me started on Animal Planet, what a joke. Someone needs to get Jeff Corwin a new show!


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 11, 2011)

I see a problem with the video and take offense. Someone should have mentioned that tegus in captivity are routinely as tame as man's best friend in the proper hands of a responsible reptile owner.

To stereotype tegus as aggressive beasts and that is exactly what this piece of junk video does is a disservice to the reptile community!

Shame on this footage and if you don't take offense perhaps you shouldn't be representing the reptile community!

BTW, I believe the finger story is greatly exaggerated as to the details of the story. 


...Jefroka


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 11, 2011)

There is a huge list of invasive species: birds, plants, trees. They are throughout the US. Much of the stuff in FL started as a ploy to get Everglades funding money which is an ever occuring issue down here...so is the battle with the sugar industry. But people are afraid of snakes and it gets a huge emotional response, making it an easy target for politicians and activists groups. We all know that dogs harm people more than reptiles, cats harm the environment, and we are constantly having our wetlands built up for more development. There are a few unscrupulous herpers out there, but it's not the majority. Animal Planet has turned into Animal Activist Planet in my book. Geez, even in the dog training shows, you can't reprimand your dog without feeling criminalized.


----------



## montana (Jun 11, 2011)

That`s where the money is ..


----------



## La-Price (Jun 11, 2011)

yea, and guess what. theres a series coming out at 8 or 9 this sunday on animal planet. its about the invasive species in florida, or just the everglades in general?


----------



## james.w (Jun 11, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> I see a problem with the video and take offense. Someone should have mentioned that tegus in captivity are routinely as tame as man's best friend in the proper hands of a responsible reptile owner.
> 
> To stereotype tegus as aggressive beasts and that is exactly what this piece of junk video does is a disservice to the reptile community!
> 
> ...



I don't understand how you can say shame on this footage and if you don't take offense you shouldn't represent the community. The biggest problem with this show was the fact that someone is letting tegus free in Florida. They didn't go into peoples houses that are keeping them as pets and talk bad about them, they were capturing "wild" tegus that were scaring people in their own yard. I would be upset too if there was a 4' lizard in my yard with my kids playing outside and I keep large lizards. 

Now I'm not saying they couldn't have mentioned the positive aspects of keeping tegus, but that wasn't what the show was about nor where the money is as Montana said. If keepers were more respnsible and rehomed their animals when they could no longer care for them, they wouldn't be able to make shows like this. 

I hate to be the one to be on animal planets side this time, but it bothers me that people blame the network for something that was started by one time reptile keepers.


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually talked to some people visiting from Florida when I was out walking Link- according to them the problem isn't that people are "releasing" reptiles on purpose, the problem has been the hurricanes, and homes and breeding facilities getting ripped apart, letting the animals loose into the wild. Yes there are some people who are irresponsible, but the hurricanes have contributed immensely to the problem.


----------



## james.w (Jun 11, 2011)

I am aware of the hurricanes causing animals to be released. That still doesn't mean the animals aren't a problem.

Think about if you lived in Florida and had a young child. Now how would you feel if your child was playing in your back yard and was killed by a burma or badly bitten by a tegu?


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't have kids but I would be upset if my little cousin got bit by a stray reptile. I don't mean to say people have no right to be upset about anything. I think it would have been nice if AP showed what had happened, then took a couple min. to say "on the flip side, tegus when kept as pets, blah blah blah". I understand not all shows do this, I see it less and less on AP. They finally started showing bully breeds in a more positive light, maybe reptiles can be next? Maybe its just wishful thinking...
My dad showed a couple people at his work and the reactions he got were "who in their right mind would keep that as a pet?!" He told them that I had 3 and they can be really mellow and easy going with the right care and proper time.

What does bother me is people getting tegus, pythons, etc and letting them loose once they can't care for them any longer. Thats part of the reason why we can't have RES turtles. If we want to own these things we need to be more responsible. I agree promoting the animal awareness will help. Same thing for AP should go for us. We may tell people how great tegus are but does anyone mention that things like this CAN happen?


----------



## james.w (Jun 11, 2011)

It definitely would be nice if they mentioned the good things about tegus or other reptiles in general. Or maybe they could have a series that demonstrates reptiles in a positive light. I don't see it happening, but who knows. 

This is why I watch Nat Geo Wild instead.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 11, 2011)

The problem most have is the fact AP only shows the bad(i.e fatal attractions, monitor dude). Never the good, its rare to see an actual educational show on reptiles. Then people clump all tegu's are reptile keepers in one lump.

**Then people clump all tegu's and reptile keepers in one lump.**


----------



## james.w (Jun 11, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> The problem most have is the fact AP only shows the bad(i.e fatal attractions, monitor dude). Never the good, its rare to see an actual educational show on reptiles. Then people clump all tegu's are reptile keepers in one lump.
> 
> **Then people clump all tegu's and reptile keepers in one lump.**





I agree AP is not the best avenue for getting our love for reptiles to the mainstream. It will always be that way, reptile keepers will always be weirdos.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 12, 2011)

I talk alot about my lizards and most people have a positive response and really enjoy looking at my pics. Most people are creeped out when I mention my snakes. I just think such a scary picture of tegus is going to have a negative impact the same way shows potraying snakes in an aggressive manner and pit bulls have really spread negative feelings about the animals. I know most people I talk to htink pit bulls should be illegal because of the mass hysteria about them. The truth of the matter is it is the owners that are the problem.


----------



## montana (Jun 12, 2011)

Tegus are no more dangerous than a hamster ...


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 12, 2011)

The large animals are in very select areas. The big animals are not in residential areas. IF they do turn up in residential areas, they make the news. In other words, it is a rare occurence and usually an escaped animal. Some of the exceptions are neighborhoods that back up to protected land along the everglades that are like lush tropics. I am a FL native and I vacation in the Keys, S FL every year. I have never seen a wild boa, python, or tegu. The wild population of tegus is in an agricultural area because of the obvious food source. The escaped or released animals generally leave residential areas because of the commotion that people make. Now, that is a generalization and not a hard and fast rule. I also live in a suburban area north of Orlando that is notorius for black bears. They are breaking into people's garbage, etc. I have lived here for 12 years and have never seen one in the wild here in FL. But to hear the news reports, they are as common as stray cats. Heck, when they had python hunts with well known wildlife biologists and herpetologists who have spent years combing the Everglades, only 9 or 10 Burms were found. They are out there, but not like the media is portraying...slithering into everyone's neighborhoods.

What you do see in S FL are tons of iguanas. There are green ameivas and crested geckos. Tons of geckos of all kinds, lots of anoles and invasive frogs. We are swamped (no pun intended) with invasive fish such as tilapia, armored catfish, etc. There was a caiman nest found once close to the glades, but I think they were quickly eradicated. There are acres of palm tree farms, tropical plant farms, state land, state and national parks, indian reservations, etc. And it is all very subtropical to tropical in nature. Once you get south of Orlando, the climate is subtropical, but the land is pine flats. None of those reptiles are found here. The tegus in Central FL are inland near the strawberry farms and other produce/cattle farms.

I haven't seen the show and I wasn't going to watch it. However, now I feel obligated to see it. I drove to Daytona yesterday for a reptile birthday party presentation. When it came time to show my tegu, I asked if anyone knew what it was. I never ask becasue no one ever knows the answer, but this was a bunch of 6-10 yo boys. I thought I would give them a chance. One boy says, "Oh, I know what that is, it's a tegu!" I was really surprised and asked him how he knew the answer. He told me that he just saw them on Animal Planet. A few parents kinda nodded and they were talking about them being really aggressive. Well, my tegu is justing sitting there and I'm holding her with one arm like a football. Someone said, "She doesn't look very aggressive." So I told them a bit about TV sensationalism and about tegus. Then the kids got to pet her back as I took her around and she walked on the ground a bit. Tomorrow I have my first of 6 or 7 library presentations and then there's the summer camps. Somehow I think this tegu topic is going to come up more often. In one TV show, it has gone from no one ever hearing of tegus to people thinking they are vicious, terrible creatures. Media = 1, Reptiles = 0. 

Well, just wanted to share a bit about what you will see down here. I didn't mean for it to sound like a rant, but Animal Planet gets me kind of riled up lately, lol.


----------



## montana (Jun 12, 2011)

The most invasive species is people .. Also the most destructive..

I take it they don`t have birds or rodents in Argentina ..All destroyed by the fearsome tegu ..

But wait so what do tegus eat then ????


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 12, 2011)

There is a new video on Animal Planet. I think it Man Eating Super Snakes. hahahahha. Technically, they can't eat you.

When I googled "Tegu bites man's finger", I also got an article about a man biting off another man's finger. So don't let your kids play too close to other people. 

Last night on the news, two free roaming pit bulls attacked a 74 yo man and ripped off his arm. I'm not anti-pit bulls and I don't want to go off topic. I'm just saying that I'd rather lose the tip of my finger than my entire arm. People hear about dog attacks and just shrug it off. But mention a reptile and people just freak out. It's emotional and good TV.


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 12, 2011)

james.w said:


> Jefroka said:
> 
> 
> > I see a problem with the video and take offense. Someone should have mentioned that tegus in captivity are routinely as tame as man's best friend in the proper hands of a responsible reptile owner.
> ...



I never watched the show, just what was mentioned in the clip that was provided in this thread.

Its goes without reason that people should be responsible pet owners of any type but to stereotype tegus (which the clip footage clearly does) as aggressive, blood thirsty beasts is a disservice to the tegu keeping community.

Their slant is what gets wacko politicians in an uproar, prodding them to pass legislation to ban a particular animal altogether.

So if your community were to ban you from keeping tegus, you'd be ok with it?


...Jefroka


----------



## james.w (Jun 12, 2011)

No I would not be ok with Tegus or other reptile bans in my community. I do think many animals, dogs included should be permitted. It would somewhat keep them out of the wrong hands. 

And a tegu is much more dangerous than a hamster.


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that I found a way to directly contact Animal Planet. We can send our feedback to [email protected] (since the US site doesn't seem to have a direct way to contact them) The only way they can know how upset we are over the one-sided portrayal of Tegus is to tell them after all. There is also a comment line where you can leave a message. The number for that is 571 262 4899.


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 12, 2011)

Kebechet said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that I found a way to directly contact Animal Planet. We can send our feedback to [email protected] (since the US site doesn't seem to have a direct way to contact them) The only way they can know how upset we are over the one-sided portrayal of Tegus is to tell them after all. There is also a comment line where you can leave a message. The number for that is 571 262 4899.



Great post!


...Jefroka


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 12, 2011)

Im snuggled up with my gU under the blankets and we are watching this on Animal Planet right now, lol.... ironic isnt it?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 12, 2011)

This is the only time of day my sav lets me handle her she lays on my lap under the blanket.


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 12, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> This is the only time of day my sav lets me handle her she lays on my lap under the blanket.



lol, cute. how big is your Sav?


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 12, 2011)

So i watched it. And Tegu's are extremely aggressive and dangerous lizards, they are smart which makes them even more dangerous. They are imported,sold then let free. Such aggressive reptiles cannot be kept as pets.

Oh and apparently a ball python is a 10ft snake that can strangle a kid. I never knew that! Did any one notice most of the burm footage was ball pythons roaming.

If you see a tegu... RUN!!!!!

Thats what i learned today watching AP new show.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 12, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> So i watched it. And Tegu's are extremely aggressive and dangerous lizards, they are smart which makes them even more dangerous. They are imported,sold then let free. Such aggressive reptiles cannot be kept as pets.
> 
> Oh and apparently a ball python is a 10ft snake that can strangle a kid. I never knew that! Did any one notice most of the burm footage was ball pythons roaming.
> 
> ...



hahahaha! love it. I saw a commercial about venomous reptiles the other day! Most of the animals shown were ball pythons, burms and red tail boas. If they were really looking to educate they would show the actual animals being referred to. Some people learn visually and are going to get the wrong idea next time they see a Ball python at petco. Tegus can be dangerous but they do not go out hunting humans. I understand we don't need them taking over Florida but don't scare people, just make them aware.


----------

